# Tiscali DSL Flat



## alexbystrow (14. August 2004)

Hi, 

Es ist ja bekannt, dass Tiscali Ports sperrt, die von Progs wie Kazaa usw.

benutzt werden. Nun meine Frage:

Sperren die auch Ftp oder nich?



mfg alexbystrow


----------



## schwarzfahrer (17. August 2004)

Ich weiss es natürlich nicht aber FTP im Sinne von File Transfer Protocol kann nicht gesprerrt sein. Das wäre doch Irrsinn! Dann wäre Tiscali DSL wirklich *nur* zum schnell Surfen da...


----------



## won_gak (23. August 2004)

Ich möchte mal den Tiscali Euphemismus kurz zitieren:


> Um bei Tiscali DSL Flat Standard ausgezeichnete Übertragungsgeschwindigkeiten bei allen Standarddiensten zu gewährleisten, behält Tiscali sich vor, andere Dienste (insbesondere Filesharing) in ihrer maximalen Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit einzuschränken.


Da Tiscali auch 





> bis zu 120 MB Speicherplatz für die eigene Homepage


 anbietet, glaube ich nicht, dass die FTP sperren.


----------



## kjh (23. August 2004)

Ja sperren die jetzt komplett die ports oder schränken die den Traffic nur ein? Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen? Ich meine das ist ja voll doof, weil ja auch Skype z.B. auf P2P basiert Das heist ich habe unnötig ne schlechtere Sprachqualität! tztztz, ich wills mir aber eigentlich schon holen!

sebi


----------



## won_gak (23. August 2004)

Ein Freund meinte, dass er eMule problemlos mit Tiscali nutzen könne. Allerdings bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass Tiscali Ihre Drohung wahr macht und die Bandbreite für bestimmte Ports einschränkt, zumindest zu den Stoßzeiten.


----------



## Sebastianus (23. August 2004)

Alle Programme benutzen verschieden Ports - nur weil Skype eine Art P2P ist heißt es noch lange nicht, dass der Port davon auch manipuliert wird wie z.B: bei Filesharing Tools!


----------



## xtox (26. August 2004)

Ich kenne auch von anderen Leuten, dass Tiscali oder Strato z.B. die Ports ab 1024 oder so erheblich langsamer machen. Bei Viel-Downloadern wird dann die Bandbreite herabgesetzt, oder man bekommt den Business-Tari aufgebrummt.

Steffen


----------



## zinion (26. August 2004)

Also daß FTP gesperrt wird kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Niemals.

Zu den anderen Ports kann man nur sagen: Man gehe in die Optionen des entsprechenden Tools und ändere den Standardport - Voila!

Bin zwar nicht bei Tiscali aber dachte ich sags mal


----------



## pxlArtizzt (26. August 2004)

ich war mal bei tiscali... Folgendes:

Filesharing funktioniert, wenn auch nicht so schnell wie gewohnt (20 - 30 KB download maximal). Allerdings hat es einiges an Einrichtungszeit gekostet. 

FTP ist auch nicht gesperrt. Das hat auch funktioniert.

Allerdings hatte ich genrell bei Downloads - ganz normale downloads, Spiel-Demos, Patches etc. - erhebliche Probleme. Selten istmal ein Download fertig geworden, ob mit oder ohne Download Manager. Und dass alle xx Server gleichzeitig down sind, geht auch nicht,

ich jedenfalls kann von Tiscali echt abraten, wenn man mehr als surfen will.


----------



## Reddiavol (18. September 2004)

Hi Leute

Also leute wenn ihr von kurzen zu Tiscali gewechselt habt dann müßt ihr folgendes machen ihr ruft bei t_online und lasst ihre leitung überprüfen oder besser lesst ihr eine reset von telekom machen und dann wenn ihr das gemacht habt macht ihr von ihre DSL Modem denn stecker rauß ca. 10 min. tut ihre pc neu starten dann gets wie früher super speet ich habe es selbst probiert ich hatte selbs problemme mit winmx und ich bin seit sieben wochen bei tiscali und ich war kurz vor zu kündigen


----------



## pxlArtizzt (18. September 2004)

schöner Tipp, obs funktioniert kann ich nicht testen (da ich schon gar nicht mehr bei Tiscali bin)...

aber bitte bitte bitte setze das nächste Mal Kommata und Punkte ein - das liest sich ja grausam!


----------



## brudermaxi (4. Oktober 2004)

Kann es sein dass das mit dem ftp an firewall, zonelabs, Win-Xp Pop-up-Blocker usw, liegt?
Bei mir lag es daran .....
Gruss Maxi

P.S. Wer einen Rechtschreibfehler findet darf ihn ausnahmsweise behalten .... sfg


----------



## Darth Tyranus (4. Oktober 2004)

Tiscali hat mal eine Zeit lang die Ports gesperrt. Nachdem der Druck von den Kunden zu groß wurde, weil nicht nur P2P Proggies gebremst wurden, hat man die Begrenzung abgeschafft, um die Kundenflucht zu stoppen. Das hat sich leider nicht so schnell rumgesprochen, wie die negativen Eigenschaften.

Ich hab jetzt zwei Monate Tiscali DSL Flat und kann mich echt nicht beschweren! Ich werde es auf jeden Fall noch einen dritten Monat dort aushalten!


----------



## pxlArtizzt (4. Oktober 2004)

Darth Tyranus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Tiscali hat mal eine Zeit lang die Ports gesperrt. Nachdem der Druck von den Kunden zu groß wurde, weil nicht nur P2P Proggies gebremst wurden, hat man die Begrenzung abgeschafft, um die Kundenflucht zu stoppen.




Das klingt gut! Woher weißt du das?


----------



## alexbystrow (4. Oktober 2004)

Und seit wann sind die Einschränkungen aufgehoben worden?


----------

